# Counter Strike: Global Offensive Available for Pre-Purchase on Steam



## btarunr (Aug 8, 2012)

Valve, creators of best-selling game franchises (such as Half-Life and Team Fortress) and leading technologies (such as Steam and Source), today announced Counter-Strike: Global Offensive is available for pre-purchase worldwide.

All players who pre-purchase on Steam receive a 10% discount and gain early access to the beta on August 14th. CS: GO expands on the classic team-based action gameplay that Counter-Strike pioneered.Featuring an arsenal of over 45 weapons, loads of maps, new game modes, new visuals, leaderboards and over 165 Steam Achievements.






Additionally, players can take advantage of huge savings on the entire Counter-Strike franchise during this week's Midweek Madness from August 7 - August 9. For more information on Counter-Strike: Global Offensive visit counter-strike.net

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 8, 2012)

*cough* Call of Duty*cough*


----------



## NC37 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah I saw the $13.50 price tag and went..."WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! Valve is not Activision, Activision is not Valve!! Gabe Newell is...THE MAN!!!"


----------



## Deadlyraver (Aug 8, 2012)

Gabe Newell is awesome for giving us a break with this nice step up from the original game series and the Source add-on. This is definitely going to be fun!


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 8, 2012)

Do we have a GO clubhouse ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah the price definetly is an amazing thing for a new game


----------



## thematrix606 (Aug 8, 2012)

Snatched it! Why? Cause it's a super deal, that's why. Btw, if you saw it, CSS still costs 20 euro normal price to buy, this cost me less than that, lol.


----------



## WhoDecidedThat (Aug 8, 2012)

SO expensive!


----------



## atikkur (Aug 8, 2012)

i'll buy it, since i dont have previous cs game originally,, so this will be my first original cs game.. yeaaaaah, gaming meant tobe cheap.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd love to see this out sale COD!  I know it won't, but I can dream right? hehehe Visually it looks better than COD, and we know the game play will be better.  I've played all of the CS games and I really liked source, but they should have filled the gap between source and this game. As great of a game as source is it just grew old to me a few years ago. The Office map is still my favorite!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2012)

i'm interested in getting this, at that price.


for once its $13.50 here in aus as well, same as USA!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 8, 2012)

It's 9.98 Euro. Great deal.


----------



## techtard (Aug 8, 2012)

Awww shit, maybe it's time to pick this up and see how shot my FPS reflexes are.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 8, 2012)

i agree great price - and kudos to valve for pricing honestly - but did anyone expect it to be a $59 game? I would never have considered a purchase were that the case, and I doubt many others would either.
old or not, TF2, CS, CS:S have set the price point for their respective series. I don't see any sequal for TF or CS to be more than $20, ever. my opinion of course, but I would be so greatly surprised.


----------



## techtard (Aug 8, 2012)

There are enough people conditioned to pay $50+ for a new game release that they could have gotten away with a higher launch price.


----------



## tacosRcool (Aug 8, 2012)

After playing the beta and having my gripes about it, the price isn't that bad so I may pick it up just cuz I can. I am really waiting for any news of the next Half life (Which is like waiting for the end of the world)


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if this game is on the most recent build of Source?   Is it DX9/10/11?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 8, 2012)

Well guys, it has zero single player story. Usually that is why a game sells for $50-60. If valve charged even $29.99 for this game I'd be a little upset. CoD's single player story's aren't the greatest, but they do have some epic moments that make the single player worth playing. The multiplayer in CoD however is the same rehashed crap every single time. CS:GO should be awesome, especially at $13.99.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 8, 2012)

Someone make a club house!


----------



## happita (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow. Valve's servers are soooooo going to be screwed when it releases, thats all I can say


----------



## Munki (Aug 8, 2012)

zomg. Must haz. I wore out CSS, so this should be right up my ally! Call me stupid, but i'd have paid $60 for it, but I will NEVER buy COD for $60.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 8, 2012)

It's $13.49, but lemme guess, its a shitty console port like everything else these days?


----------



## semantics (Aug 8, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> It's $13.49, but lemme guess, its a shitty console port like everything else these days?


No it's a lazy HD remake of cs source so it's already HD


----------



## D4S4 (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.qkme.me/3qe0ze.jpg
> *cough* Call of Duty*cough*



sadly, also doesn't sell millions of copies on pre-purchase.

activision knows that their target audience (teh brainwashed masses) are idiots and simply charges accordingly, valve knows that their target audience has a bit more critical thinking ability hence the reasonable price tag.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 8, 2012)

semantics said:


> No it's a lazy HD remake of cs source so it's already HD



lazy? lazy! you know what? why dont you try to make a game, then you cal tell me whats lazy abouth it ! those ppl are working there asses for for us


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 8, 2012)

The price seems to reflect just enough to pay the dev they outsourced it to, which is pretty awesome.

I played the beta a bit and I have to say I'm fairly impressed with the upgraded visuals, while the gameplay stays the same as CSS.  My only issue, which should be fixed come release is the bullet spread on the M4, that gun was far too gimped the last time I played.

It also launches on my birthday.  I'll likely be playing!


----------



## happita (Aug 8, 2012)

Depending on how good the game is and how it was reviewed by original 1.6 players, I would have payed up to $40 for it. But seeing as though the launch price is so low, I just went ahead and pre-ordered it for $13.49. The sales numbers for pre-orders and when it officially launches should be interesting.



DannibusX said:


> It also launches on my birthday.  I'll likely be playing!



Nice...happy birthday. My present to you will most likely be a few headshots here and there


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 8, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> lazy? lazy! you know what? why dont you try to make a game, then you cal tell me whats lazy abouth it ! those ppl are working there asses for for us



If I were going to make a game, then ya, I would put in the effort to make it correctly since that is the field I went in to, the passion I have for doing what it is i do, and what I am getting paid to do. That is the difference between a quality game and a shitty port.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 8, 2012)

so are you tryng to say that valve is not putting anny effort into the revamped cs version?


----------



## happita (Aug 8, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If I were going to make a game, then ya, I would put in the effort to make it correctly since that is the field I went in to, the passion I have for doing what it is i do, and what I am getting paid to do. That is the difference between a quality game and a shitty port.



What makes you think that this is going to be a shitty port? Have you even played the beta? I don't understand this mentality. So you think your passion for making video games is that incredibly different than any other game developer? I don't think so. Most of how the team went about making this game was going to the community for suggestions and improvements, but also keeping the old school part of it alive. They want to cater to the people that bought the original Counter-Strike a success and simply improve on it the way the community feels is the best way. Graphically, competitively, and technically.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hell, for $13.49 I had to get in on it. It will probably go up at the release date anyhow. I had a great time during the CS:S days.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Aug 9, 2012)

i sure hope its better than beta, beta disappointed me. As of right now i think source is still more fun to play.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 9, 2012)

Just got the compleate pack, I'm downloading CS:S for the first time in almost 5 years...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 9, 2012)

happita said:


> What makes you think that this is going to be a shitty port? Have you even played the beta? I don't understand this mentality. So you think your passion for making video games is that incredibly different than any other game developer? I don't think so. Most of how the team went about making this game was going to the community for suggestions and improvements, but also keeping the old school part of it alive. They want to cater to the people that bought the original Counter-Strike a success and simply improve on it the way the community feels is the best way. Graphically, competitively, and technically.



Everything is centered around consoles these days. Valve has released CS games for consoles in the past, and if that is what they are doing now, its probably centered around them like I said. And no, i wasnt in the beta. 

As for the video game developer thing, i didnt say my "passion" for making video games was differernt than that of the developers. I merely said that most devs take shortcuts in doing everything instead of doing it the right way the first time.


----------



## GLD (Aug 9, 2012)

No SP makes me sad. I bought CS:CZ at end of last year Steam sale and was like OH SNAP! why is this the only CS game ever with SP!? I had a blast playing it and felt as happy as a little school girl. IDK if I will be buying CS:GO if it is just a beautified CSS.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Aug 9, 2012)

that package deal is INSANE. i might just pick it up to have and gift it to my cousin as soon as he get a new computer


----------



## KevinCobley (Aug 9, 2012)

There is an issue with Steam and Global Offensive, Iv'e paid but am unable to download this has occured with others. Hope valve fix this before August14.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2012)

KevinCobley said:


> There is an issue with Steam and Global Offensive, Iv'e paid but am unable to download this has occured with others. Hope valve fix this before August14.



is it even up for preload yet?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 9, 2012)

KevinCobley said:


> There is an issue with Steam and Global Offensive, Iv'e paid but am unable to download this has occured with others. Hope valve fix this before August14.



I think it's because it wont come out for another two weeks, not a bug.


----------



## happita (Aug 9, 2012)

GLD said:


> No SP makes me sad. I bought CS:CZ at end of last year Steam sale and was like OH SNAP! why is this the only CS game ever with SP!? I had a blast playing it and felt as happy as a little school girl. IDK if I will be buying CS:GO if it is just a beautified CSS.



Unfortunately, the nature of CS is multiplayer, nothing else. If they did make a single-player it would have to live up to the potential of the Counter-Strike name which isn't an easy feat. So I guess it's a good thing for them to keep doing what they know. But like you, I also enjoyed the CS:CZ single player campaign as well.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Everything is centered around consoles these days. Valve has released CS games for consoles in the past, and if that is what they are doing now, its probably centered around them like I said. And no, i wasnt in the beta.
> 
> As for the video game developer thing, i didnt say my "passion" for making video games was differernt than that of the developers. I merely said that most devs take shortcuts in doing everything instead of doing it the right way the first time.



I'm not sure if they released CS 1.6 or Source on consoles, not that I can remember anyway. But I'm sure they took note of the PC market when they started development on the game seeing as though CS was born on the PC to begin with. I kept going over my friend's house to see him play because I didn't get into the beta, but from what I saw, it looked promising. And when it comes out, it'll confirm everyone's expectations about the game.


----------



## KevinCobley (Aug 9, 2012)

*The release date is 14 August*



Kevinheraiz said:


> I think it's because it wont come out for another two weeks, not a bug.



This game is being released on 14 August, that's 5 days away! Steam has always downloaded Valve products like HL2,TF2 preloads many weeks before release.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2012)

KevinCobley said:


> This game is being released on 14 August, that's 5 days away! Steam has always downloaded Valve products like HL2,TF2 preloads many weeks before release.



and?



so far it seems like you're just upset that you cant preload 2 weeks early, when nothing has said you should be able to.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 9, 2012)

KevinCobley said:


> This game is being released on 14 August, that's 5 days away! Steam has always downloaded Valve products like HL2,TF2 preloads many weeks before release.



It's august 21st


----------



## acerace (Aug 9, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> lazy? lazy! you know what? why dont you try to make a game, then you cal tell me whats lazy abouth it ! those ppl are working there asses for for us



We are the consumers. We meant to be critics.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 9, 2012)

Well August 14 would = preload
And August 21 would=end of pre order @13.99 and release.

Pre-Purchase Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

SPECIAL PROMOTION! Offer ends 21 August


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 9, 2012)

BETA access will be avaiable on 14th August...


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Aug 9, 2012)

So I want to buy this but already have CS:S. How should I do this so I can trade CS:S with someone else for something else? Buy the whole thing as a gift, redeem the rest of the games and trade CS:S?


----------



## happita (Aug 9, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> So I want to buy this but already have CS:S. How should I do this so I can trade CS:S with someone else for something else? Buy the whole thing as a gift, redeem the rest of the games and trade CS:S?



If your talking about getting the entire CS collection including Global Offensive, then whatever CS games you already have will be giftable to whomever you wish to give them to.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok thanks, buying now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2012)

Went ahead and bought for myself. 13$ is quite a good deal and I HOPE they remade this game with source GFX but with CS 1.6 style play


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had, "*BOOM HEADSHOT!*" in my head since the sale started..  I'm buying this just on the sheer fact of all the intellectual grown up conversations that will be going on during game play!  and the artistic sprays!  hehehe


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 9, 2012)

can't wait to get my hands on this! been playin cs since v1.0 in 99'. i still play cs.s today. zombie mod is a lot of fun! can't beat the price of $13.49. hope to c all of you guys and gals on the 21st! frag ya later!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

No destructible environments? Not worth it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No destructible environments? Not worth it.



how many times have you played an old classic, only to wish for the game to have updated engine/graphics/net code, while leaving the gameplay intact?


valve has done it, and at a cheap price too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> how many times have you played an old classic, only to wish for the game to have updated engine/graphics/net code, while leaving the gameplay intact?
> 
> 
> valve has done it, and at a cheap price too.



Quake 3 redone in the Tech 5 engine would still be Quake 3. Its not 1999 anymore. My days of rocket jumping in static environments are over. If it was a platformer sure. That's what they have ALWAYS been. I can dig a cheap remake of Mario Bros. But an FPS is a different animal. Its evolved. I can't play an FPS anymore multi-player unless it has destructible environments.

I think its gonna be so cheap because they know with todays culture its popularity will be short lived in the mainstream. Valve isnt selling it cheap because Gabe is such a nice guy. They are selling it cheap because thats all its worth.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2012)

i'm not saying new games arent needed, or less fun. i'm just saying that people DO want cheap remakes of their old classics, without the bugs and glitches.


----------



## kiddagoat (Aug 9, 2012)

All I hear is bitching in this thread......  This is CS... not BF, not CoD, not Quake..... stop comparing it to these games.  It is a different kind of game.

No destructible environments?  Who cares really... I mean with BF3 it is all the same animation no matter where or how you hit the buildings, they all fall the same way.  

Different feel and mechanics to CoD..... Thank whoever you worship/pray to, it is a good way to rid yourself of franchise fatigue and the ass-raping of your money that CoD has become.  Besides everyone knows CoD pretty much ripped one of their multiplayer modes off of CS entirely... Search and Destroy anyone??

CS is a staple classic that most of us have been playing for almost 10 years... and well some longer than that.  The tactics and strats that can be come up with are an amazing element.  Can't do it in CoD, too many campers with OP inventory items and killstreaks.  Can't do it in BF, too many vehicles, maps too big, not really geared towards the close quarters of 5v5.  

Valve got the input from both CS:S and 1.6 competitive communities in an attempt to bridge the gap between them.  

Thanks to a fellow member of TPU, I have a CS:GO beta and I have been playing it.  

They up-scaled the visuals, tightened up the controls and mechanics, tweaked the hitboxes, and redid some the maps.

This was made for the fans of CS and is catered towards them.  Not the CoD kiddies that just wanna spray, talk like big boys on voice communications, and brag about their broke ass killstreaks.  Not the BF kiddies that enjoy the super over the top effects, bullshit aim and hitboxes, running stuff over with vehicles and destroying the whole map.  CS:GO holds onto the roots of CS, and if you haven't played it yet, then STFU and GTFO of this thread.  

Flashy graphics and DX11 do not make a game.  Console ports if done properly and well can be a good thing... look at Arkham Asylum and Arkham City.  Don't hear too much bitching about the console foundation of those games.  Some of you guys are ridiculous in your expectations and what you feel is a good game.  Do any of you know how to program?  Do any of you realize what goes into making a game?  Because if you do, you would appreciate what the developers do more than anything.  Not just some couch developer that trolls around internet forums bashing works of art for the sake of bashing.  

 If they make a game that maxes out hardware such that only about 10% of machines can play it, a select few of the PC Gaming community bitch.  If they make a game that has bad graphics, a select few of the PC Gaming community bitch.  The current engine scales well and for those of us with the higher end machines do have some eye candy to look at.  The game is still very playable and enjoyable at most resolutions and looks good.

If you love CS, whether it be 1.6, CZ, or Source, you will love and enjoy GO.  The aiming and some of the new guns might throw you off for a bit, but it will come.  It's just like riding a bike.   

CS was indeed in need of an overhaul and the community too divided.  I hope this does bridge it all together.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> how many times have you played an old classic, only to wish for the game to have updated engine/graphics/net code, while leaving the gameplay intact?
> 
> 
> valve has done it, and at a cheap price too.



I'm willing to pay FULL PRICE if anyone delivers me a total graphics refresh of the System Shock 2 and Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (1998), High Stakes and Porsche 2000. Just completely retouch of maps and tracks and new graphics engine. No changes to gameplay, story or anything else.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 9, 2012)

> I'm not sure if they released CS 1.6 or Source on consoles, not that I can remember anyway. But I'm sure they took note of the PC market when they started development on the game seeing as though CS was born on the PC to begin with. I kept going over my friend's house to see him play because I didn't get into the beta, but from what I saw, it looked promising. And when it comes out, it'll confirm everyone's expectations about the game.



I know Source was back on the original Xbox. I wanted it until I found out that it was online only and I had dialup so I coudlnt get it. 

Dont get me wrong, Ive wanted an updated CSS game for years, but GO wasnt what I was expecting. I was expecting a whole new game, revamped graphics (see major overhaul) and all new maps with a few CSS favorites. However, GO could offer all new maps instead of just all revamped CSS maps. I am not sure on that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

kiddagoat said:


> All I hear is bitching in this thread......  This is CS... not BF, not CoD, not Quake..... stop comparing it to these games.  It is a different kind of game.
> 
> No destructible environments?  Who cares really... I mean with BF3 it is all the same animation no matter where or how you hit the buildings, they all fall the same way.
> 
> ...



Its an FPS with modern day weapons on small maps and a dated engine. Its 13 bucks for a reason. Its a throw back to 1999 which is fine. But to call it a "work of art" is a little bit of a stretch. It has nothing new. Just some little bones of new effects......oh wait pretty graphics don't make a game. Why did they update it again? Why not just play the original?.....oh yeah UPDATED graphics to sucker in console players.

But they didn't go far enough because the engine can't handle it. They know this. They know it can no longer hang with the big boys. This is why its 13 bucks. Its a fun revisit to the past. Good for a few hours. Nothing more. That and maybe a little quick cash cow from the console kids. Next up, CS:Global hats for .50 cents. Oooh I can wear a L4D2 Bill hat in CS: Global?!?! (Throws money at screen) 



kiddagoat said:


> No destructible environments? Who cares really.


 I don't think its fun to shoot at someone with a 12ga. shot gun and them be able to use the over of a lawn chair to return fire. That was cool in 1999 when going prone was 1337. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Frick (Aug 9, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> As for the video game developer thing, i didnt say my "passion" for making video games was differernt than that of the developers. I merely said that most devs take shortcuts in doing everything instead of doing it the right way the first time.



Nevermind that all devs have guys above them pushing releases. They are pretty much forced to take shortcuts (not counting indie stuff). Look at Knights of the Old Republic II...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 9, 2012)

Frick said:


> Nevermind that all devs have guys above them pushing releases. They are pretty much forced to take shortcuts (not counting indie stuff). Look at Knights of the Old Republic II...



I wont look at it because I dont play it. I dont follow star wars and probably never will. 

Honestly if it was me, id be telling the guys above me that if they want a good quality game that will bring in money because it's not fail with graphics/storyline/glitches, then to stop pushing so hard to rush a game out the door. Thats just me though and I obviously know most devs wont do that.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 9, 2012)

Ordered CS:GO today. We'll see how it plays on 21th...


----------



## happita (Aug 9, 2012)

You guys need to look at it this way. When CS 1.6 went to Source, all that changed was the graphics. I don't know much more than that because the game felt very bland and unexciting and so I stopped playing it. But going from 1.6 to GO, besides just the graphics, there are a few changes to the gameplay elements and the buying system. Nothing radically different just like others have said, the devs want to stick to 1.6's original roots which isn't a bad thing. But I hardly think that a graphics upgrade will get lots of people getting this game. It doesn't even compare to BF3 or some of the other amazing non-CoD shooters in this respect. But to each his own I guess


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2012)

kiddagoat said:


> of this thread.
> 
> Flashy graphics and DX11 do not make a game.  *Console ports if done properly and well can be a good thing... look at Arkham Asylum and Arkham City.*  Don't hear too much bitching about the console foundation of those games.



i agree with you for the most part, but goddamn did the batman games (AA mostly) get a lot of gate on PC. the dodgy physX implementation, the restricted graphics settings for ATI/AMD users...


it wasnt a good situation, thats for sure.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Quake 3 redone in the Tech 5 engine would still be Quake 3. Its not 1999 anymore. My days of rocket jumping in static environments are over. If it was a platformer sure. That's what they have ALWAYS been. I can dig a cheap remake of Mario Bros. But an FPS is a different animal. Its evolved. I can't play an FPS anymore multi-player unless it has destructible environments.
> 
> I think its gonna be so cheap because they know with todays culture its popularity will be short lived in the mainstream. Valve isnt selling it cheap because Gabe is such a nice guy. They are selling it cheap because thats all its worth.



You can't play and FPS unless it has destructible environments?  Then why did you buy BF3?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> You can't play and FPS unless it has destructible environments?  Then why did you buy BF3?



BF3 has destructible environments?


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BF3 has destructible environments?



That's what I'm asking?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> That's what I'm asking?



Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 10, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> You can't play and FPS unless it has destructible environments?  Then why did you buy BF3?





DannibusX said:


> That's what I'm asking?



No youre asking why he bought BF3 implying that it doesnt have destructible environments when in fact it does.


----------



## happita (Aug 10, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> No youre asking why he bought BF3 implying that it doesnt have destructible environments when in fact it does.



It didn't seem like he implied it didn't have destructible environments. He was just plainly asking why destructible environments are so special to MM that he won't go out and try other FPS's that DO NOT have destructible environments....like CS:GO.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 10, 2012)

happita said:


> It didn't seem like he implied it didn't have destructible environments. He was just plainly asking why destructible environments are so special to MM that he won't go out and try other FPS's that DO NOT have destructible environments....like CS:GO.



His first statement (at least to me and I assume MM) makes it sound like he was implying BF3 didnt have destructible environments.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


>



I can relate more than I want to remember! I hated being in CAL-M matches that were high stress cause I knew I would be left alive atleast once during the match and have my whole team spec me. I felt so dumb


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2012)

no it doesnt. it has destructible buildings, but only some of them. the environment is non destructible.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mussels said:


> no it doesnt. it has destructible buildings, but only some of them. the environment is non destructible.



Trees, craters TONS of stuff.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Trees, craters TONS of stuff.



Meh, it's still very lack luster and half scripted. The only useful thing is blowing up a wall when someone is hiding behind it.

Red Faction 1 had a destructible environment. No other game has come close since.

I could tunnel from our base all the way to their flag stand  
I got pretty good at judging the distance. I would pop out right next to it, steal the flag, run back and cap it. I wonder what their team was thinking when the wall explodes and some Fer runs off with the flag


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 10, 2012)

Source engine supports destructible  environments


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Aug 10, 2012)

So I bought the complete pack thinking I could gift CS:S as I already had it, but the second copy "vanished". It's not available to gift, I didn't get squat.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 10, 2012)

TheGuruStud said:


> I could tunnel from our base all the way to their flag stand
> I got pretty good at judging the distance. I would pop out right next to it, steal the flag, run back and cap it. I wonder what their team was thinking when the wall explodes and some Fer runs off with the flag



LOL! Now that sounds like a blast to do


----------



## GLD (Aug 14, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> So I bought the complete pack thinking I could gift CS:S as I already had it, but the second copy "vanished". It's not available to gift, I didn't get squat.



That is not good! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## happita (Aug 14, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> So I bought the complete pack thinking I could gift CS:S as I already had it, but the second copy "vanished". It's not available to gift, I didn't get squat.



That's not right. You should send Valve an email to get something done about it.

Ohhh...would you look at that, it's the 14th already....time to download my CS:GO beta 

edit: awwwww, can't download yet....dam you Valve...GIMME MY CS FIX ALREADY!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2012)

I would be interested to get some thoughts from Beta users, most of my early multiplayer gaming was with CS, CSS and DoD, it would be good to know if this cuts it.


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Aug 14, 2012)

Apparently we can download the beta in 6 hours 27 minutes and 31 seconds from the time of writing this.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 14, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> I would be interested to get some thoughts from Beta users, most of my early multiplayer gaming was with CS, CSS and DoD, it would be good to know if this cuts it.



Almost same maps, some new, nice enough, new Molotov cocktails to prevent the rushes, all and all a decent game for that money. Also have nice auto game finder for gungame, survival, etc. 
A little downfall is that the  weapons recoil is kinda garbage, meaning not realistic at all. Probably they will fix it in final game?



RejZoR said:


> I'm willing to pay FULL PRICE if anyone delivers me a total graphics refresh of the System Shock 2 and Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (1998), High Stakes and Porsche 2000. Just completely retouch of maps and tracks and new graphics engine. No changes to gameplay, story or anything else.



You forgot DEUS EX!!!!!! How could you?!?!?!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 14, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> Source engine supports destructible  environments



afaik, bsp maps cannot be altered in anyway not unless you can recompile it in real time . I think they did some cheap trick in which it substitutes one area with a mesh entity that removes collision on parts where it was destroyed.

Anyways, just booted up cs source recently, only to discover I suck at it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Almost same maps, some new, nice enough, new Molotov cocktails to prevent the rushes, all and all a decent game for that money. Also have nice auto game finder for gungame, survival, etc.
> A little downfall is that the  weapons recoil is kinda garbage, meaning not realistic at all. Probably they will fix it in final game?



This is not suppose to be a "realistic" style game, it is a late 90's shooter upgrade when all kids though about was unreal and quake. To make counterstrike into a "realistic" style game would be a crying shame.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 14, 2012)

25 mins and counting!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

NAVI_Z said:


> 25 mins and counting!



so 12AM EST time it gets release as beta?


----------



## happita (Aug 14, 2012)

I just checked the store's CS:GO page and it says for me that the actual game releases in 1 week and 1 hour. So I guess that means that the beta is actually open for download in about 1 hour, that's how I see it.
But I will be getting ready for work then


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok just played the beta and I am glad it was only 13$ this game is an exact copy of CSS just with updated menu, skins, and redone maps. the weapons are the same the physx are the same and the hit registry is the same. It kinda makes me sad to loose 13$ with a game I already own (CSS).

If you own CSS then this game is not worth it.


----------



## happita (Aug 15, 2012)

That is just very saddening to hear. Although I will not pass total judgement on it until I play it myself, but knowing a former CS player such as yourself, this doesn't bode well with me....not at all


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

happita said:


> That is just very saddening to hear. Although I will not pass total judgement on it until I play it myself, but knowing a former CS player such as yourself, this doesn't bode well with me....not at all



I hate to admit it but CS died after 1.6


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2012)

Told yall so


----------



## TheOne (Aug 15, 2012)

This is the CZ version of CS 1.6, updated models, same textures, same maps just a little more detailing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

TheOne said:


> This is the CZ version of CS 1.6, updated models, same textures, same maps just a little more detailing.



CSS was shit to begin with...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

It's $13 what do you expect? It's cheaper than a large pizza, choose one and calm yo tits.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> It's $13 what do you expect? It's cheaper than a large pizza, choose one and calm yo tits.



hah, large pizzas are $9.90 here!


this is more expensive than two large pizzas at staff discount


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> It's $13 what do you expect? It's cheaper than a large pizza, choose one and calm yo tits.



But I feel that if you already own CSS then this game is not worth even the 13$ Its like taking a 10$ game and making a very small DLC. What do you think that DLC should be worth? More than the original game?


----------



## TheOne (Aug 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> CSS was shit to begin with...



Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, I guess.



Kevinheraiz said:


> It's $13 what do you expect? It's cheaper than a large pizza, choose one and calm yo tits.



At Domino's with a coupon I can get a large pizza for less than $7.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 15, 2012)

That $13 is just a few pennies over the price of a pack of cigarettes here   I'll stick with smoking this time around


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

Mussels said:


> hah, large pizzas are $9.90 here!
> 
> 
> this is more expensive than two large pizzas at staff discount


D: Wanna get me one? 


brandonwh64 said:


> But I feel that if you already own CSS then this game is not worth even the 13$ Its like taking a 10$ game and making a very small DLC. What do you think that DLC should be worth? More than the original game?


Well look at the DLCs for COD, or BF3 and you only get a few new maps. This is an entirely new game, that looks a ton better, new guns, and new maps. Theres also going to be tons of awesome mini games that will come out of a new CS.


TheOne said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> At Domino's with a coupon I can get a large pizza for less than $7.


WHERE DO YOU PEOPLE LIVE?! Oh yeah, 'merica.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Well look at the DLCs for COD, or BF3 and you only get a few new maps. This is an entirely new game, that looks a ton better, new guns, and new maps. Theres also going to be tons of awesome mini games that will come out of a new CS.



This is a update to CSS that they are calling a new game. The framework and physx are the mostly the same. The only thing I have seen that is updated is the models and skins. There is a few new weapons but not much. If I wanted CSS I would play CSS but I hate CSS so....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is a update to CSS that they are calling a new game. The framework and physx are the mostly the same. The only thing I have seen that is updated is the models and skins. There is a few new weapons but not much. If I wanted CSS I would play CSS but I hate CSS so....



bah, you just haven't played CSS with the right people and on the right server  minigame servers are the best.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> bah, you just haven't played CSS with the right people and on the right server  minigame servers are the best.



I have played CSS for years along with running over 5 servers and 8 clans. Its just not the original.

I got so upset with the mechanics of the game and will not play it anymore. I get my CS fix by hopping on to the last of the good CS 1.6/CZ servers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2012)

Its simply not a gentleman's game.


----------



## techtard (Aug 15, 2012)

Supposedly they worked with 1.6 pro gamerrs and it's suppodsed to be more like the original.

For $13 it's a steal. Sure beats shelling out $60 for a new COD.
I played the crap out of the original and CS:source, both were fun if you didn't take things too seriously.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

techtard said:


> Supposedly they worked with 1.6 pro gamerrs and it's suppodsed to be more like the original.
> 
> For $13 it's a steal. Sure beats shelling out $60 for a new COD.
> I played the crap out of the original and CS:source, both were fun if you didn't take things too seriously.



The hit registry was the biggest complaint in CSS. When you could spray the ground and get a mysterious headshot is were it became ridiculous!


----------



## happita (Aug 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its simply not a gentleman's game.



It's all your fault MM 


But really, I think it's not bad. Hit registry still needs some work. It's definitely better than CSS. I just had the expectation that it was going to be a lot more like 1.6, which it isnt, sad to say. But Im definitely going to continue playing until I get the hang of this game. Versus Source, I didn't do half bad on the games I jumped into. Broke even at least, and others had a 2:1 k/d ratio. In due time, we'll see if Valve can make it better with some minor updates *cough* hitbox registry *cough*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2012)

Some of you guys sound like Crazyeyes now. "Im not a crappy shot. Its the hit boxes fault! I'm gonna go plant some Christmas trees so I can eat a chili dog and then write an angry email to DICE. They need to know I'm an awesome shot and thier game is broken."


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 15, 2012)

The beta was released yesterday to anyone who has bought the game, but the beta is so damn buggy. It freezes and crashes left and right. 5 minutes within joining a server. Hopefully the official build won't be so bad.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Some of you guys sound like Crazyeyes now. "Im not a crappy shot. Its the hit boxes fault! I'm gonna go plant some Christmas trees so I can eat a chili dog and then write an angry email to DICE. They need to know I'm an awesome shot and thier game is broken."



I think this is quote worthy.


----------



## TheOne (Aug 15, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> The beta was released yesterday to anyone who has bought the game, but the beta is so damn buggy. It freezes and crashes left and right. 5 minutes within joining a server. Hopefully the official build won't be so bad.



I had no problems running the Beta yesterday.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm no good at this game and don't really care but I got it for my son who still remembers the good old CS days before COD4 changed the rule of the game. Me, I'm a slowhand guy, can't compete and really hate fast paced multiplayer shooters. lately I even developed some motion sickness. When BC2 came out I knew I found my daily addiction and BF3 is just what everybody really needs in these kind of games. Once you see a building crumble when you fire your tank at it there's no going back. But CSGO is fun and considering how many hours you can put into it with some friends for just 10Euro it's a purchase.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I'm no good at this game and don't really care but I got it for my son who still remembers the good old CS days before COD4 changed the rule of the game. Me, I'm a slowhand guy, can't compete and really hate fast paced multiplayer shooters. lately I even developed some motion sickness. When BC2 came out I knew I found my daily addiction and BF3 is just what everybody really needs in these kind of games. *Once you see a building crumble when you fire your tank at it there's no going back.* But CSGO is fun and considering how many hours you can put into it with some friends for just 10Euro it's a purchase.



Thats what IVE BEEN SAYING!


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> That $13 is just a few pennies over the price of a pack of cigarettes here   I'll stick with smoking this time around



Holy shit, I pay $2.13 converted down here in South Africa


----------



## happita (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Some of you guys sound like Crazyeyes now. "Im not a crappy shot. Its the hit boxes fault! I'm gonna go plant some Christmas trees so I can eat a chili dog and then write an angry email to DICE. They need to know I'm an awesome shot and thier game is broken."



What I meant to say and what I should've said, is that when it comes out, I hope the shooting pattern is VERY similar to 1.6. But I should've known since it was still based on the source engine that it would naturally be more like CSS :shadedshu
And it's true, I am a great shot.......in CS 1.6....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 16, 2012)

Hacking the cross hair size ftw!


----------



## techtard (Aug 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> The beta was released yesterday to anyone who has bought the game, but the beta is so damn buggy. It freezes and crashes left and right. 5 minutes within joining a server. Hopefully the official build won't be so bad.



I've played it a lot the past 2 days and no crashes.
Maybe your system is messed up. You have problems in Skyrim and now this.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> Holy shit, I pay $2.13 converted down here in South Africa



To be precise, at the current US$ > UK£ conversion rate, a decent pack of cigarettes in the UK costs $11.60


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Aug 16, 2012)

WTF!! The most expensive cigarettes here are $4.01.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 29, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> To be precise, at the current US$ > UK£ conversion rate, a decent pack of cigarettes in the UK costs $11.60



Same here in Canada...man it`s too bad UK has no Indian Reserves smokes are $15 a carton up there,Where i get my smokes I`m cheap over worked and under paid citizen.

Hoping to get this soon by the way ,I have the other CS games .But only getting it after I get Armor Kill for BF3.


----------



## erixx (Sep 3, 2012)

I bought it for lack of intersting other games and it plays good, looks good, but the gameplay is still the shitty old CS ping pong bang bang... but for the ocassional 5 minute duck range shooting before going to dinner it is ok.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 4, 2012)

one of the most expensive big pack cig packs is about 8.50$ here


----------

